# apple tv et freebox



## gene55 (21 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour
je recherche une appli qui me permettrait d'avoir accès au disque dur de la freebox
merci


----------



## Larme (21 Décembre 2018)

Il me semble que VLC.app peut le faire.
Je m'en sers pour lire le contenu de mon NAS, mais il me semble que dans le scan UPnP, ma FreeBox apparaît.


----------



## gene55 (21 Décembre 2018)

merci, je vais essayer


----------



## gene55 (22 Décembre 2018)

merci VLC ça fonctionne !


----------



## Preatorien (13 Avril 2019)

Bonjour,

Au lieu de recréer un post je "déterre" celui-ci.

Petite astuce si vous voulez avoir vos enregistrements de la Freebox accessibles facilement sur l'aTV.
La facon la plus simple et de rajouter le dossier d'enregistrement de la Freebox dans l'application Infuse, vous aurez accès aux enregistrements sur l'application (possibilité d'effacer les fichiers une fois visionnés)

Cordialement


----------

